# Big bowls in Texas



## David Hill (Oct 17, 2021)

A good friend building a house had to take down a big tree for building to proceed. He asked if I could make a bowl or two from a log since the tree had some special meaning. “Sure!” said I.
He brought over a piece of a “branch”, and then I found out the tree was a Live Oak—(oh no!) not my favorite to work with. Well, a couple of butt whippins, couple of chains, and some unexpected work on chainsaw, I have a slab.
Contacted him to ask sizes, they want a 20 (!) inch bowl— I asked if he realizes just how big that is— yup! Was the answer.
So the slab is cut, now into 2 blanks that will make 2 bowls—- 20 ish and 18 ish. That’s my saw with 30 inch bar for scale. They weigh at least 100# each. And I now have a hoist to help in the shop.
Guess this will be a “follow” thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 17, 2021)

David Hill said:


> A good friend building a house had to take down a big tree for building to proceed. He asked if I could make a bowl or two from a log since the tree had some special meaning. “Sure!” said I.
> He brought over a piece of a “branch”, and then I found out the tree was a Live Oak—(oh no!) not my favorite to work with. Well, a couple of butt whippins, couple of chains, and some unexpected work on chainsaw, I have a slab.
> Contacted him to ask sizes, they want a 20 (!) inch bowl— I asked if he realizes just how big that is— yup! Was the answer.
> So the slab is cut, now into 2 blanks that will make 2 bowls—- 20 ish and 18 ish. That’s my saw with 30 inch bar for scale.
> ...


Darn glad they weren't looking for a BIG bowl!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Oct 17, 2021)

My back hurts just looking at those slabs.

I've heard many say they don't like working with live oak. Is it physical characteristics of the wood, or something else? Don't see much made from it.


----------



## Ray D (Oct 17, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing what you make. I don’t see a lot of things made with live oak. The few times I’ve played with live oak were not pleasant...very hard on the tools and lots of movement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 17, 2021)

Live Oak is beautiful! I've been wanting to get my hands on some for a long time. Too bad it would cost a fortune to ship.

You gotta be brave to spin something that big on the lathe. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 17, 2021)

It's heavy as the dickens and the term "Live Oak" is, I'm sure, an unintended description of its characteristics. You cut it and it moves, you dry it, it moves, you cut it again, it moves, you sand it it cracks, you glue it, it moves, and on and on and on.... but if you want something to stop a bullet put up a live oak door.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 17, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> It's heavy as the dickens and the term "Live Oak" is, I'm sure, an unintended description of its characteristics. You cut it and it moves, you dry it, it moves, you cut it again, it moves, you sand it it cracks, you glue it, it moves, and on and on and on.... but if you want something to stop a bullet put up a live oak door.
> 
> Alan


Spot on!
Heavy, dense, hard and tough on tools. Pretty wood though.
Truly, I think a bullet would ricochet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2021)

And now I'll hear Bob Wills in my head all day long.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey, David (@David Hill ) any chance you could pick up another piece of that tree? I'd like to get a sample for my collection of a pure quartersawn piece. I've only ever had one piece of QS live oak and that one was a loaner so none in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 18, 2021)

That's quite a challenge! I roughed out some 16 cherry bowl blanks this weekend and I'm sure that's nothing compared to these. Can't imagine what you're up against, and I'll be following this one. Good luck!!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 18, 2021)

Definitely on the watchlist! That’s a lot of weight! Chuck


----------



## Bigg081 (Oct 18, 2021)

Some of the most beautiful trees on the planet. Old Live Oaks are incredibly unique. As for working with it....I have only ever had ONE truly scary incident in my wood shop. Spinning a bit of LO and had a nasty catch. I thought my thumb was shattered. (Out of anger an pain, I did snap my 1/2" bowl gouge in half.) Well, I didn't get the best or most timely medical care and after wearing a brace for over a month before I could get in to see an orthopedic doctor..."If I would have saw this a month ago you would have had surgery!' By some divine blessing, everything healed properly and I have normal function. I'll just stick to admiring them as a whole tree and let them be.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 18, 2021)

Bowls From Texas

Lil Mikey via that funny haired guy - Lyle Lovett

Bowls from Georgia are sweeter than peaches
Ones from California are made for bathing suits and beaches
Minnesota bowls sure fill out a sweater
But the bowls from Texas are just a little bit better

Mississippi's got all them delta bowls
And Louisiana Cajun bowls almost beat all I've ever seen
Ever turn a bowl from Alaska you darn sure won't forget it
But the bowls from Texas are just a little bit better

Up in Oklahoma bowls are more than just OK
They don't come more fun than Alabama
But if you can find a lone-star bowl boy you better get'r
Cause the bowls from Texas are just a little bit better

It don't get no finer than the bowls in Carolina
I'm talking North, I'm talking south
But the live oak I see ain't in Tennessee
Gotta look somewheres near POC

Up in Colorado they can melt snow
Out in Nevada they're always finding cholla
New York's got the design, Florida's got the weather
But the bowls from Texas are just a little bit better

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 18, 2021)

Texas Live Oak and a Comanche Moon...

Alan

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## David Hill (Oct 31, 2021)

Ok! Started turning on the bowl. Maneuvered it to and on the bandsaw to get it a “little” more round. Put the faceplate on there too, used the longest screws I had.
Got it over to the lathe and got outside and tenon shaped. Grain sure is pretty. When I started turning, the pieces coming off stung! To shape the outside I like to use roughing gouges— works better for me. They’re on the second honing for this project.
Interestingly, there’s a place on the side that I’d thought were catches or chatter-/ chased it a little and figure they’re rays or some other feature of the wood.
Have also realized that I’ll have to be creative—b/c I don’t have a chuck for this diameter (20 ish inches), may have to break out vacuum chuck.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 31, 2021)

That's got to be a bit nerve wracking, but since you're a doctor, you'll know just what to do.....

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2021)

Is it Texas live oak *(Quercus fusiformis)*? If so, please put me in line behind Paul for sample stock. Combine our shipment and I'll pay for it and call it my Christmas gift to Paul. I mean, not much you can get the guy he doesn't already have (that is affordable).


----------



## David Hill (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Is it Texas live oak *(Quercus fusiformis)*? If so, please put me in line behind Paul for sample stock. Combine our shipment and I'll pay for it and call it my Christmas gift to Paul. I mean, not much you can get the guy he doesn't already have (that is affordable).


I realize that there are so many Oak variants and subspecies— it’s some Live Oak.
How much you want?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2021)

David Hill said:


> I realize that there are so many Oak variants and subspecies— it’s some Live Oak.
> How much you want?


Well, I'm not sure about trees in your area. _Quercus virginiana_ and _Q. fusiformis_ were the only 2 live oaks I recalled from Texas but there might be more. I only wanted some if it had been positively ID'ed to use as reference samples. Not sure what Paul was thinking.

@phinds


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2021)

So looking up Cuero, Texas, based on map location, I am assuming that _Q. virginiana_ would be the higher likelihood. If that is the case, I'd still want enough to end up with a 1/4 sawn sample along with a flat sawn sample. I'd guess a USPS medium flatrate, not the game board shape but 8.5" by 11", filled with a big block would work and we could mill it on this end. 

Paul would have to comment as well. Night...


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm good w/ anything you've got.


----------



## ebill (Nov 3, 2021)

David Hill said:


> ......... Have also realized that I’ll have to be creative—b/c I don’t have a chuck for this diameter (20 ish inches), may have to break out vacuum chuck.



- I would think that if you have a chuck the size of that tenon you made, you could simply mount it on the lathe and bring up the tail stock with a live center to 'capture' the bowl and take some of the strain off the chuck. You can get a gob more weight out of that bowl before you would need to deal with the rod you leave in the center to keep the tail stock in place ? I have done that a bunch of times on hard to turn woods. 

- ebill


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2021)

@David Hill just to be clear on size, Mark likes IWCS sized samples (1/2" x 3" x 6") or a little over and I don't much care as long as it's at least 1/2" thick 4" long and 2" wide (but IWCS size is good for me too).


----------



## David Hill (Nov 3, 2021)

ebill said:


> - I would think that if you have a chuck the size of that tenon you made, you could simply mount it on the lathe and bring up the tail stock with a live center to 'capture' the bowl and take some of the strain off the chuck. You can get a gob more weight out of that bowl before you would need to deal with the rod you leave in the center to keep the tail stock in place ? I have done that a bunch of times on hard to turn woods.
> 
> - ebill


Yes- I have jaws that will fit that. Finishing outside first, then will do the inside


----------



## David Hill (Nov 7, 2021)

Giant Oak bowl progress:
Well I got the outside shaped, sanded, and sealed. I had guessed on how big a tenon to put on— was really close, had to shave a bit, but it worked.
Started removing all the wood inside, took a bit, rehoned tools once or twice. Live Oak is a difficult wood for me. The grain and differing densities in the wood make it look really nice but makes a booger to cut cleanly, even with scary sharp tools.
First 2 pics show outside and chuck.
Next 2 show progress hollowing out bowl, last ones are the bowl sanded and with “my” sealer on it— makes the grain “pop”.
Have learnt with Live Oak— bad things happen if leave too long after sanding, etc.
Thinking final finish will be polycrylic.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## trc65 (Nov 7, 2021)

Great looking bowl! Love the colors and grain patterns. Can see from the pics how much of a pain that was to get to the final surface.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2021)

Those little dark streaks remind me of 'shake' in 'Black cherry' and 'E. Hemlock'. Sure they were a challenge to deal with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2021)

Final result is a beauty! So much going on in a bowl that large! Is it a heavy bowl? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2021)

Beautiful bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 7, 2021)

That's a One-in-a-million bowl David!

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 7, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Final result is a beauty! So much going on in a bowl that large! Is it a heavy bowl? Chuck


Heavy?? Yep! Kept sides at 1/2 inch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2021)

Beauty! Salad bowl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 7, 2021)

That's a beautiful bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Beauty! Salad bowl?


Nope, he has a very large table- centerpiece.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 8, 2021)

Now that right there is a candy bowl to not run out of right away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 8, 2021)

trc65 said:


> My back hurts just looking at those slabs.
> 
> I've heard many say they don't like working with live oak. Is it physical characteristics of the wood, or something else? Don't see much made from it.


I love live oak for the grain characteristics but haven't done anything big yet.


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 8, 2021)

That's a special piece that will hopefully stay in their family for generations!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ebill (Nov 8, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Heavy?? Yep! Kept sides at 1/2 inch.


- good idea. 

- I've had a go at some smaller live oak bowls. I did the first one down to a 'normal' thin wall for a bowl and it basically cracked almost in half before I got it finished. The second one I left thicker and it worked out better with minimal movement and no severe/fatal cracks. 

- there will be no third live oak bowl from my shop ..... :-)

- ebill


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 8, 2021)

Only turned pins outta some very heavily figured live oak - never anything that big! Great job and great bowl!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 8, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Only turned pins outta some very heavily figured live oak - never anything that big! Great job and great bowl!


What kind of pins, locking pins for beam, M&T style or did you mean "pens"?


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 8, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of pins, locking pins for beam, M&T style or did you mean "pens"?


Good catch - did not even notice that - Pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice job David, and I have been known to greatly understate things!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

